# Who are you looking forward to meeting at Vapecon?



## JaneDeer

So Vapecon is around the corner...

We regularly chat with so many people that we have not met in person yet, who are you most looking forward to meeting from the forum?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Each and every ECIGSSA member!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 4 | Winner 4


----------



## JaneDeer

@Rob Fisher I am sure you will be on everyones list!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

The regulars and who ever i bump into would be amazing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

I want to meet everybody's vape mods.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Willielieb

Hoping to meet oom @KZOR and oom @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rafique

il be an undercover ninja if you have a name tag, il be watching haha.

It would be nice to meet everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Apollo

If I get to meet my budget this time I will be ecstatic!!

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Everyone!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JaneDeer

Apollo said:


> If I get to meet my budget this time I will be ecstatic!!


Goodluck with that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JaneDeer

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Everyone!!!!!


Be sure to come say hi at our stand!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN

Nice thread. Really really nice thread. 

I honestly would love to meet everybody that I have interacted with here, even though I may have met most of them in person already. 
It's always just such a lekker vibe and chat about every thing. 
You'll have those talking about their menthol mixes, some about their high-end gear, others about cloud chasing-its fantastic really!

PS. It would be splendid to see another representative of VGOD tricking on stage again this year-I didn't get a chance to meet Johnny last year

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

All of the great people that frequent the site, especially those that I have not had the pleasure of “talking” to, a couple that I have had the pleasure of meeting and talking to via pm for a variety of reasons, and of course the regulars that I got to meet at our great get together vape meets.

@Adephi just wants to meet the Reo’s, so will give them a bath and make sure they are dressed for the occasion. Maybe he will get to meet @antonherbst great amazing mods as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Emilia Clark but not sure if she'll be there.

I have a list of people I'd like to meet actually...in person that is:
@Friep @Cor @Sash @KZOR @Christos @Room Fogger @RainstormZA @Hooked @Andre @RichJB @Rude Rudi @Stosta @Silver @Greyz @SHiBBY @Raindance and of course some special time will be set aside for my fans.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Thanks 4


----------



## Hooked

I'd also like to meet you @Steyn777, but unfortunately I won't be at Vapecon


----------



## Room Fogger

Steyn777 said:


> Emilia Clark but not sure if she'll be there.
> 
> I have a list of people I'd like to meet actually...in person that is:
> @Friep @Cor @Sash @KZOR @Christos @Room Fogger @RainstormZA @Hooked @Andre @RichJB @Rude Rudi @Stosta @Silver @Greyz @SHiBBY @Raindance and of course some special time will be set aside for my fans.


I’ll be there, would be great to meet you as well, another woesrander

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> I'd also like to meet you @Steyn777, but unfortunately I won't be at Vapecon


Now that is a crying shame actually.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> I'd also like to meet you @Steyn777, but unfortunately I won't be at Vapecon


Same here, I'd love to meet you all. But not going to Vapecon, sadly...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Room Fogger said:


> I’ll be there, would be great to meet you as well, another woesrander



Even me! Woesrander checking in!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Steyn777 said:


> Emilia Clark but not sure if she'll be there.
> 
> I have a list of people I'd like to meet actually...in person that is:
> @Friep @Cor @Sash @KZOR @Christos @Room Fogger @RainstormZA @Hooked @Andre @RichJB @Rude Rudi @Stosta @Silver @Greyz @SHiBBY @Raindance and of course some special time will be set aside for my fans.



Would have been awesome to meet you all but I'm in Cape Town so I'm waiting for the next CT VapeCon to come around and then holding thumbs that the domestic infant is of sufficient age to be manageable enough for the minister of domestic affairs to agree to look after him while I'm hopping around the expo with glee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

I new to Vaping so haven't met anyone ........ @Cornelius is the only member on this forum I've seen for 30 seconds when we traded tanks

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

I would love to meet Uncle @Rob Fisher Dvarw Chicken Dinner DL RTA and maybe take a selfie with it Jokes aside I would love to meet @Andre he was the first person to help me with stupid questions and @Room Fogger just because he seems like a moerse nice guy, @Silver and the rest of the Esigssa admin team plus alot of the members that share there Tobacco recipes and the members that entertain us daily with there remarks.

Ummm maybe I should hitch a ride with @Oupa trailer or container fron Cape Town and "protect" his precious cargo XxX and Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## JaneDeer

Steyn777 said:


> Emilia Clark but not sure if she'll be there.
> 
> I have a list of people I'd like to meet actually...in person that is:
> @Friep @Cor @Sash @KZOR @Christos @Room Fogger @RainstormZA @Hooked @Andre @RichJB @Rude Rudi @Stosta @Silver @Greyz @SHiBBY @Raindance and of course some special time will be set aside for my fans.



Funny you should mention her, Emilia Clarke just called me to confirm that she will be our promo girl at Vapecon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JaneDeer

JurgensSt said:


> I new to Vaping so haven't met anyone ........ @Cornelius is the only member on this forum I've seen for 30 seconds when we traded tanks



Well then, this is your ideal opportunity to meet some new vape friends

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Steyn777

JaneDeer said:


> Funny you should mention her, Emilia Clarke just called me to confirm that she will be our promo girl at Vapecon


I decided to let you keep your secret on that Chocolate...tread carefully...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777

JurgensSt said:


> I new to Vaping so haven't met anyone ........ @Cornelius is the only member on this forum I've seen for 30 seconds when we traded tanks


The secret lies in buying stuff on the classifieds...my method of stalking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Steyn777 said:


> The secret lies in buying stuff on the classifieds...my method of stalking.



After posting that, everyone will start using courier companies when selling to you


----------



## Steyn777

JurgensSt said:


> After posting that, everyone will start using courier companies when selling to you


Oh contraire...I am a delight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bottie

I would like ro meet all the nice people of ecigssa

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Hopefully can say howzit to a few brus and brudettes.....

And oom Rob of course he owes me a Spade (shhhhh he doesn't know yet )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Bottie said:


> I would like ro meet all the nice people of ecigssa



What @Bottie said !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Hopefully can say howzit to a few brus and brudettes.....
> 
> And oom Rob of course he owes me a Spade (shhhhh he doesn't know yet )



Ooh Rob left his Spades in Durban....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Chanelr

On my meet and greet list is definitely @Silver and @Stosta. These guys really made me feel welcome on the forum and helped me out with alot of questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

